
Epichrome 2.3.0 (site-specific browsers for macOS) released - gldnspud
https://github.com/dmarmor/epichrome/releases/tag/v2.3.0
======
gldnspud
This app lets you quickly create apps that let you access websites in self-
contained web browser environments, with their own cache, cookies, extensions,
etc. They can be chromeless and not even registered as a browser, or they can
act as standard web browsers.

Among other things, the new release supports macOS 10.15 Catalina.

I've been using Epichrome for years, to separate personal and professional
browsing, and to run a few web apps as chromeless apps. Very useful tool.

I'm pleased that it's still actively developed and released as open source.

